# What are you working on now?



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

Now that I am done with the green monster sweater for my sister I just started on a sweater in a yarn called Unforgetable by Redheart. It is called "Half Moon Bay Sweater" from JustOneMoreRow.com. This will be my third project from patterns from this site, which is run by the designer by herself. She is very nice to deal with and the patterns are all quite different and creative. The one I am working on has a diagonal knit front and back. Just wondering what the rest of you are working on at the moment.
Peggy


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

That is going to be so pretty!!!


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Beautiful yarn, please share pic when done. Am working on two shawls, one for SISTER and one for a Niece in ill health!


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Peggan said:


> Now that I am done with the green monster sweater for my sister I just started on a sweater in a yarn called Unforgetable by Redheart. It is called "Half Moon Bay Sweater" from JustOneMoreRow.com. This will be my third project from patterns from this site, which is run by the designer by herself. She is very nice to deal with and the patterns are all quite different and creative. The one I am working on has a diagonal knit front and back. Just wondering what the rest of you are working on at the moment.
> Peggy


Your sweater looks wonderful. I love the yarn.

I am knitting a little Aran sweater tea cozy. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/aran-sweater-tea-cozy


----------



## puppe5 (Sep 7, 2013)

Just went to the website. Due to health reasons "Just on more row" closed down. Any order placed after September 2016 will not be filled or charged. Too bad, I am always looking for new sites for yarn. I like the colors of your yarn very much, also interesting pattern. Please post a pic.
when done.
I am working on an afghan for one of my grand daughters.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Peggan said:


> Now that I am done with the green monster sweater for my sister I just started on a sweater in a yarn called Unforgetable by Redheart. It is called "Half Moon Bay Sweater" from JustOneMoreRow.com. This will be my third project from patterns from this site, which is run by the designer by herself. She is very nice to deal with and the patterns are all quite different and creative. The one I am working on has a diagonal knit front and back. Just wondering what the rest of you are working on at the moment.
> Peggy


That is a great pattern and beautiful yarn. 
I am working on a sweater for me, socks, and a crochet cowl.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Peggan said:


> Now that I am done with the green monster sweater for my sister I just started on a sweater in a yarn called Unforgetable by Redheart. It is called "Half Moon Bay Sweater" from JustOneMoreRow.com. This will be my third project from patterns from this site, which is run by the designer by herself. She is very nice to deal with and the patterns are all quite different and creative. The one I am working on has a diagonal knit front and back. Just wondering what the rest of you are working on at the moment.
> Peggy


I am working on a cowl using Sweet Rolls.....


----------



## applepiegma (Mar 2, 2016)

I am making my 10th 1898 hat. They are addictive. , and soooo comfortable


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

i'm knitting baby caps for premature and newborn babies for our local hospital. especially for mothers who come in with nothing.


----------



## jimfo3 (Feb 11, 2017)

Crocheting scarves and hats


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

I am working on a cardigan for me, a cotton towel and a poncho, this last two I found them yesterday going through an small storage box. So I am working on those three. The towel will be the first one to be completed. I will post pictures of them when I am done. Yours looks beautiful, please post a picture when you are done.


----------



## Julianna P (Nov 18, 2013)

Left over sock yarn sweater


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Working on getting paperwork ready for my DH to do our income tax. Then it will be back to re-organizing my yarn stash and then back to my big photo project. Lots of projects, so little time.


----------



## wickedangel (Sep 9, 2012)

Working on a shawlette. Loved the edge of gallatin, but wanted to use this beautiful turquoise color for body. But of a pain using three balls at once, but i think it will be worth it. A very , very wordy dird wants to fly from my lips as I try to post this picture. I am reminded of the only funny episode of Seinfeld I ever saw....SERENITY NOW!!!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful yarn!

Working on a cabled cardigan and designing a poncho per a request. Oh, and also a shawl/scarf. And of course my emboidery and cross stitch.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

working on getting my mojo back....


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Liberty Hat, earwarmers, and quilted wall hanging.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

Just finished the Gallatin shawl. I am making the "resist" hat for my sister-in-law and also making the 2nd sock of my latest pair. When I finishthe hat tomorrow, I will start on the Caine shawl by Dee O'keefe.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Peggan said:


> Now that I am done with the green monster sweater for my sister I just started on a sweater in a yarn called Unforgetable by Redheart. It is called "Half Moon Bay Sweater" from JustOneMoreRow.com. This will be my third project from patterns from this site, which is run by the designer by herself. She is very nice to deal with and the patterns are all quite different and creative. The one I am working on has a diagonal knit front and back. Just wondering what the rest of you are working on at the moment.
> Peggy


Socks-always socks!! I did just ( finally) finish a baby pullover and a simple hat. I also am working on a crocheted granny square baby blanket.


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

puppe5 said:


> Just went to the website. Due to health reasons "Just on more row" closed down. Any order placed after September 2016 will not be filled or charged. Too bad, I am always looking for new sites for yarn. I like the colors of your yarn very much, also interesting pattern. Please post a pic.
> when done.
> I am working on an afghan for one of my grand daughters.


I am so sorry to hear this. It is a shame someone can't help her make it into a downloadable group of patterns so she would not have to do anything to distribute them. When I ordered mine I ordered about 8 of the patterns because I figured I would enjoy doing them and did not want to have to pay shipping again. It took a while for them to arrive and she appalogized and gave me a discount for the delay. She said he had had a health issue then too. It felt a little silly to order so many at the time but now I am glad I did.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Just one WIP at the moment - yikes what went wrong! On the last leg (2AAT sleeves actually) of What's Up Dot - a cotton cardigan for myself. Lots of yarn lurking in the wings but nothing else on the needles!


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

Tonight I worked on a lightweight scarf for me (how did it grow four extra stitches across the row???) and a little boy baby sweater.

Love the projects people have shown!


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Thrummed mittens for next year.
Had to stop because I broke my arm 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Jalsh said:


> Thrummed mittens for next year.
> Had to stop because I broke my arm 2 weeks ago.


I'm so sorry to hear that! Here's hoping it heals soonest and entirely.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Peggan said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. It is a shame someone can't help her make it into a downloadable group of patterns so she would not have to do anything to distribute them. When I ordered mine I ordered about 8 of the patterns because I figured I would enjoy doing them and did not want to have to pay shipping again. It took a while for them to arrive and she apologized and gave me a discount for the delay. She said he had had a health issue then too. It felt a little silly to order so many at the time but now I am glad I did.


I could kick myself that I hadn't ordered more of her patterns while I could have. I only have the Diamond Patch sweater pattern. When I ordered it, there weren't many other patterns to chose from, and I don't recall there having been a discount for multiple patterns, or I probably would have got more than the one.

I just checked her errata page; at least, the pattern I have hasn't any errors.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Julianna P said:


> Left over sock yarn sweater


I hesitate to ask, but are you winging it, or have you a pattern? I *love* mitered squares! http://www.ravelry.com/projects/search#photo=yes&query=mitred&view=thumbs&by=JessicaJean&sort=completed (Yes, there are a few there that aren't mitered at all; I don't know why they show up. I guess Ravelry's search engine isn't perfect ... yet.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm concentrating on the queen-sized blanket for my niece's wedding. Unless I knit faster, it looks as though I'll be knitting on/under it during the start of summer and heat. http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/divided-squares-12 Yeah, more mitered squares, what else?


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm not working on anything exciting. Making swifter pads. My sil asked for some and she bought the cotton yarn. I'm in the middle of moving so a lot of my knitting things are packed.
I love the color and the design of your sweater. Can't wait to see it when you are done.


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

I am working on crocheting an afghan for my gd for her new double bed when she gets it, also working on a celtic afghan for a dear friend for her bed, not a big one, as she wants to crochet around it to fit her bed. Starting a sweater for the same friend for a Christmas gift this year, also have another pair of pig slippers and another Easter basket in the works. Never need to look for something to do. Would also like to get back to some counted cross-stitch.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

I am just finishing a baby Afghan that thought had to be done by the 19th. But, I was wrong. Just 4 more rows to go. Undecided what to do next. Scarves! Afghans! Poncho's! Oh, my!!


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

I am just finishing a baby Afghan that i thought had to be done by the 19th. But, I was wrong. Just 4 more rows to go. Undecided what to do next. Scarves! Afghans! Poncho's! Oh, my!!


----------



## Angel958 (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm working on a black sweater for my son. Following a basic mans' sweater pattern. I designed motif myself (clever me!). Here is the front. I am pretty much a novice and learning as I am going along but I love it! No doubt will have to check for advice when doing neckband and sewing in raglan. Never done it! Am also posting a sweater for myself I finished for myself before this. It took me 3 years and once I got my knitting mojo I finished it in a week! Pics below.


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

A pair of socks for my brother and a shawl for friends birthday.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

Everyone has such beautiful projects in the works...... I am working on an afgan..will post when finished


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Finished a pair of socks for DH yesterday. Finishing up another pair of socks which were started before DH socks.... Also working on a C2C garter baby blanket...


----------



## nanamags (Jan 19, 2017)

Socks but can't say I'm enjoying them.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Very pretty sweater and I love the color. I am currently working on a few prayer shawls. I was given some "scraps" from a friend although they were full skeins and had enough to make the shawls. I have three completed and am working on the last one. They will be given to convalescent home residents the next time our children from church make a visit. I am still also working on the toys for the shoe box ministry.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

A new pair of toe up socks!


----------



## Jay Dee (Sep 15, 2016)

Melanie Berg / Quicksilver shawl


----------



## mamaseeta1948 (Feb 14, 2017)

You are too funny. Your project will no doubt be beautiful!


----------



## Rapunzel42 (Feb 18, 2017)

Just started my Dad's xmas present. An aran sweater. Using an old Spinnerin pattern, but suddenly changed all the cables to what strikes my fancy LOL this is my usual deal. Never knit it exactly like the pattern if there is anything you can change! LOL


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Angel958 said:


> I'm working on a black sweater for my son. Following a basic mans' sweater pattern. I designed motif myself (clever me!). Here is the front. I am pretty much a novice and learning as I am going along but I love it! No doubt will have to check for advice when doing neckband and sewing in raglan. Never done it! Am also posting a sweater for myself I finished for myself before this. It took me 3 years and once I got my knitting mojo I finished it in a week! Pics below.


Brave person, to be knitting with black yarn! I love the paw-print on it.



Rapunzel42 said:


> Just started my Dad's xmas present. An aran sweater. Using an old Spinnerin pattern, but suddenly changed all the cables to what strikes my fancy LOL this is my usual deal. Never knit it exactly like the pattern if there is anything you can change! LOL


And a great WELCOME! for both of you new KPers. Hoping to see more of you and your yarny creations!


----------



## Geebart (Jun 2, 2014)

I just finished my third multidirectional diagonal scarf- this one 80 inches long and requested for a fund raising silent auction. Now.... must finally finish the Ten Stitch afghan for my daughters wedding shower in March.


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

Finished baby set, cardigan, hat, booties for new born. Knitting a pullover for baby's brother. Halfway through boat neck sweater for me.


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

Julianna P said:


> Left over sock yarn sweater


Very pretty. I really like your striped sleeve instead of the mitered squares.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Peggan said:


> Now that I am done with the green monster sweater for my sister I just started on a sweater in a yarn called Unforgetable by Redheart. It is called "Half Moon Bay Sweater" from JustOneMoreRow.com. This will be my third project from patterns from this site, which is run by the designer by herself. She is very nice to deal with and the patterns are all quite different and creative. The one I am working on has a diagonal knit front and back. Just wondering what the rest of you are working on at the moment.
> Peggy


Oooh yummy yarn! Looking good. 
I'm working on the LET poncho and a cape for a soon to be 4 year old


----------



## Julianna P (Nov 18, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I hesitate to ask, but are you winging it, or have you a pattern? I *love* mitered squares! http://www.ravelry.com/projects/search#photo=yes&query=mitred&view=thumbs&by=JessicaJean&sort=completed (Yes, there are a few there that aren't mitered at all; I don't know why they show up. I guess Ravelry's search engine isn't perfect ... yet.


As is typical with my knitting, there is a pattern but I modified it. It is Harlequin Swagger from Swing Swagger Drape. There has been quite a discussion about it's sleeves going the last couple of days.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-451731-1.html

Here is the discussion over the first one I knit.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-444030-1.html


----------



## Sherryvdb (Jul 26, 2015)

beautiful yarn! I would very much like to see it when you are finished.
I am knitting a sweater/cardigan for myself on the machine with the garter carriage.


----------



## a_pinto34 (Jan 17, 2013)

Your sweater looks wonderful. I love the yarn colour too.
I'm finishing a Tinkerbelle dress and collar for my 32 years daughter. Next 24th is time to celebrate carnival at kindergarten and she's a kindergarten teacher. I will show a photo... :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

I am working on the Architexture shawl, Caine shawl and a cable stitch afghan for my DD & SIL. BTW, I love the pattern for the Caine, so well written and easy to follow.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

JuliannaP...lovely beautiful sock yarn sweater.
You guys here are so talented.

I am finishing a potato chip scarf, still. Put is aside to do a few little projects. I really enjoy finishing projects. So just finished a baby sweater and making a rabbit and dress for the baby, too.


----------



## Maplelkknitter (Dec 19, 2013)

Peggy, the yarn is gorgeous! I am sewing up a Queensland shrug. I will begin a basic crew neck pullover as I need a basic sweater.


----------



## Cherspradlin (Nov 4, 2015)

Just started another prayer shawl, using Lyon Brand Amazing in Mauna Loa, the pattern is Vine Stitch. Long rectangles are my favorite style, with a pattern and maybe a pocket.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

Just finished a jacket with cables for friend of sister and now making another pair of socks for me.


----------



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

Have just started another Drop in the Pond afghan, (queen sized to hang over the bed).This one is being done in 3 shades of grey for a wedding present for April.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

doing a lap blanket in Caron worsted with 3 colors, 2 solid one coordinating variegated. I have some ICE cotton/acrylic/elastin blend hanging on my machine. doing a cowl with a tuck stitch and beads added to some of the tucks. I am going to add more beads of a different shape to the edge when I crochet around the edges when finished. Hope it looks like the one in my head!!11


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Can't wait to see your finished sweater. I'm working on a cardigan. Messed up the back by not reading directions so will redo that. Working on left side right now, almost done with that.


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

I am working on toddler bunny sweater and AG doll clothes.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

TSChotskies for the Knit-in-Public Day next month for the VA Noon Knitting Group.

small facecloths
coasters in various shapes
hairbands
wrist warmers
baseball cap ear warmer thingies
short scarves in various patterns
mitered squares for our cart cover

Hey, I'm a busy gal! :sm24:


----------



## txgigi (Feb 19, 2014)

That is beautiful.


----------



## ValCC76 (Sep 27, 2016)

Currently another pair of socks - Ashton Windows free pattern, with Roam Fusion in Heath..then getting new needles to tackle Madrona Lace scarf/wrap as surprise for my Mom 

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ashton-windows

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/madrona-lace-scarf


----------



## Linda NC (Jan 24, 2017)

I absolutely love this. The colors in the yarn are set off so well with your pattern choice!


----------



## TJ'S NANA (Jan 7, 2014)

I am doing something I have never done before, I am working in three projects at once. Two baby sweaters and a shawl. I am addicted to shawls. Let's see how long it takes to finish them.


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

Another sweater for me


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

I been unable to knit due to pain in my wrists. After I rest them awhile, I will be back. So my projects are on hold, namely the Estonian Lace MKALs and the Cascade/Vogue afghan MKAL. Though I liked the first two squares, I may not continue the afghan since the last few squares have been disappointing. I also need to finish the border around a vest for my daughter.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Julianna P said:


> As is typical with my knitting, there is a pattern but I modified it. It is Harlequin Swagger from Swing Swagger Drape. There has been quite a discussion about it's sleeves going the last couple of days.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-451731-1.html
> 
> ...


OK. That book has been on my wishlist on both Amazon.com and .ca for a long time. I just checked XRX, and - for a wonder! - they've got no known errata for it. Someone _else_ must have proofed it before they got to it. Or maybe they finally got a proofreader who's also a knitter?

I like your first version; very refined and genteel. I _love_ the bright leftovers one more though, _because_ it's so bright! Being addicted to mitered squares, I have to say I think I prefer them to stripes, but you're the maker. I didn't go past page 1 on the newer topic, so I don't know if you showed a photo of the first one posed with the outstretched arm or not. I would need to see it posed the same as the striped sleeve in order to come near to making an informed choice between them. Maybe if I saw it as you do, I'd agree with the stripes. I just love mitered squares though, so I mightn't be swayed.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

I finished sewing in the ends of a sweater that languished for months due to a cat's enjoyment of the pattern page. Discussion & pictures here http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-451892-1.html
I took time from my other projects to finish the sweater. I'm working on a KAL cowl that's already had all clues released. I just worked on other things while doing it. I'm also still plugging away on Architexture scarf & an 1898 hat. Over the weekend I took time to knit a couple of quick & easycowls in royal blue & white for some Motor Maid sisters in state for a visit.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Just finshed a pair of wrist warmer,Nearly matched,wont buy any more of that yarn,


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

BarbaraBL said:


> Your sweater looks wonderful. I love the yarn.
> 
> I am knitting a little Aran sweater tea cozy. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/aran-sweater-tea-cozy


Very clever. This tea cozy makes me smile. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Pair of sox that I have ripped out three times, INeill. This, I will do. this!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Lilyan said:


> I been unable to knit due to pain in my wrists. After I rest them awhile, I will be back. So my projects are on hold, namely the Estonian Lace MKALs and the Cascade/Vogue afghan MKAL. Though I liked the first two squares, I may not continue the afghan since the last few squares have been disappointing. I also need to finish the border around a vest for my daughter.


You're not alone in your disappointment in that mystery KAL. One of the women in our Sunday Morning knitting group is also. She especially doesn't like that one must actually swatch for each square in order to get them all uniform in size.

I hope your wrists lose their pains soonest!


----------



## meezergal3 (Feb 18, 2017)

Beautiful yarn!! I am working on my first sweater. Hopefully I can get this project done. ????


----------



## BlueRose (Jul 23, 2012)

meetoo said:


> i'm knitting baby caps for premature and newborn babies for our local hospital. especially for mothers who come in with nothing.


Ditto for me too and knitting dish cloths, with a baby blanket for next project.


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Just finished a hat for my friend who will start chemo. Used the Unforgettable yarn from Red Heart. Chose it for the color and softness. Have one more skein of it in another color and once I use it, will not buy any more of that yarn. Also just finished up a preemie hat. 

Working on a quilt that I started 2 1/2 years ago, put away to make baby quilts and stockings and finally got back out a couple of weeks ago. This is a bed quilt for us. I work on quilts during the day, knit or do counted cross stitch or hardanger at night while watching TV.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Crocheting an afghan for my GGS and knitting socks for my GGD. Your sweater will be gorgeous.


----------



## Julianna P (Nov 18, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> OK. That book has been on my wishlist on both Amazon.com and .ca for a long time. I just checked XRX, and - for a wonder! - they've got no known errata for it. Someone _else_ must have proofed it before they got to it. Or maybe they finally got a proofreader who's also a knitter?
> 
> No there are lots of errors in the book. I checked them out and you also need to be a fairly confident knitter to know when they are wrong. It is also a fairly forgiving pattern.
> 
> I found an obscure book with some really interesting mitered square sweaters. "Knitting:Colour, Structure and Design" Have you seen it? If not, check it out. It is a bit of a mish mash of information, but the sweaters are worth it. One of them is next on my list.


----------



## mamaseeta1948 (Feb 14, 2017)

That really is a nice sweater! I try to stick to lighter colours because I have three cats and a little corgi, however, I love the paw print.
I've been working on a vintage afghan and decided to take a break and am working on a pair of socks for my 11 mth old GS. It's been sometime since I worked on something so small.


----------



## grammajan44 (Dec 2, 2012)

Said 2 months ago I would work on next Christmas gifts... This last week made two small 1898 hats and gave them to the little boys next door. Gave away a 1898 hat and a dead fish hat for my son and grandson. Have finished 3 pair of "easy" socks. Have another dead fish hat, a caron cakes horseshoe lace scarf and an afgan on the needles and hooks. Guess if I continue to gift stuff I'll never get to next Christmas. Oh! I also have 5 quilt tops ready to quilt and need to make 2 more for graduations. Yep! Keeps me out of trouble!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Peggan said:


> Now that I am done with the green monster sweater for my sister I just started on a sweater in a yarn called Unforgetable by Redheart. It is called "Half Moon Bay Sweater" from JustOneMoreRow.com. This will be my third project from patterns from this site, which is run by the designer by herself. She is very nice to deal with and the patterns are all quite different and creative. The one I am working on has a diagonal knit front and back. Just wondering what the rest of you are working on at the moment.
> Peggy


Currently I'm knitting another summer poncho for my g-niece. Using 100% bamboo 4 ply yarn. She chose both the colour and the stitch pattern. It will look better, and the pattern will open up, after it's blocked.


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

Just finished knitting two hats and a set of fingerless mittens. I'm crocheting a big afghan in between knitting projects. So, I think for the rest of the week (evenings only, I still work) I will work on that, and then on the weekend I'll see what's there to knit. By the way, I love the colors your are working with.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Julianna P said:


> No there are lots of errors in the book. I checked them out and you also need to be a fairly confident knitter to know when they are wrong. It is also a fairly forgiving pattern.
> 
> I found an obscure book with some really interesting mitered square sweaters. "Knitting:Colour, Structure and Design" Have you seen it? If not, check it out. It is a bit of a mishmash of information, but the sweaters are worth it. One of them is next on my list.


Thanks for the information. I'll pass on buying it; I don't have time to waste fixing errors. Now, I feel better about not having bought it!

That other book sounds like one I would love, but I'm 71; I have to dispose of books, not bring more into the house!
Besides, it ain't cheap on either side of the border! 
Canada: https://www.amazon.ca/Knitting-Colour-Structure-Alison-Ellen/dp/1847972845/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1487687948&sr=8-1&keywords=Knitting%3AColour%2C+Structure+and+Design

US: https://www.amazon.com/Knitting-Colour-Structure-Alison-Ellen/dp/1847972845/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1487687938&sr=8-1&keywords=Knitting%3AColour%2C+Structure+and+Design


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice colors


----------



## Julianna P (Nov 18, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thanks for the information. I'll pass on buying it; I don't have time to waste fixing errors. Now, I feel better about not having bought it!
> 
> That other book sounds like one I would love, but I'm 71; I have to dispose of books, not bring more into the house!
> Besides, it ain't cheap on either side of the border!


I paid 14.99 including postage for a used one.

For me, the Swing Swagger Drape pattern was worth the small effort it took to figure out the errors. I am not perfect and don't expect others to be. Again, bought it cheap used online. The construction of the sweater is really genius. It is knit with three different sized needles, so not only do the squares get fewer stitches, they also get more stability because they are knit with smaller needles. Just really hated the sleeve construction. You knit the top/upper portion in squares and then infill/shape the underside in straight stocking knit. The change is jarring and weird, so I knit the underside of the first one in the K3 P1 patterns with alternating yarn to match the largest squares.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm finishing up all WIP's so that I can start a whole new batch of projects! Well, let me re-phrase...finishing up most WIP's. Almost done: vest (side seams) hat, sweater. Needs more time: scarf, afghan. Needs weaving in ends: multi-colored afghan for Hospice House. Needs maybe another YEAR: very complicated and lacey shawl. I have a list of projects I'm waiting to start. It's all good! I love having so much knitting to do.


----------



## jannels39 (Feb 6, 2017)

Good Morning All. I am working on a couple of items at the moment. In the morning while I watch my 3 month old puppy I sit and work on a v stitch crocheted shawl for my grand daughter. She is grown up and a larger person so I have added stitches and it is coming along and almost finished. It is easy but big. In the evening I am working on a hooded sweater for my great grand daughter. This is done in a Peachy/Pink color with a striped hood. Front and back finished just started the sleeves. I am making 24 month size so it will fit her for awhile. I have a home based business so don't get as much time for my hobbies as I would like.


----------



## tooliejane (Jul 27, 2016)

I have this yarn in my stash. I'm now motivated to get busy on it....just as soon as I get over my sock addiction. 2-3 wip


----------



## mamaseeta1948 (Feb 14, 2017)

Holy Moly, a knitaholic...lol
Where do you get your old hat patterns? Sounds very interesting. Love to see some pics of them

Penny


----------



## momtat (Jan 21, 2017)

I am working on a scarf test knit, but the yarn I bought for it isn't behaving so it is in a short time out until I decide to tink back to the beginning of this skein.

Also just started an easy shawl called "Altered Course" it's on Ravelry.

Also I would love to show you all pictures, but I don't know how to upload them to here, any help would be appreciated


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Easter dress for grand niece, Shyanne.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/girls-flower-dress.

I am using a variegated yarn from stash. Loops and Threads Sunggly Wuggly. Shades of lavender/pink/white. coming along nicely;


----------



## ladybugdaydreams (Jan 2, 2017)

I just finished a sweater vest for my 4yo. Still on the needles are a "Mystic Celtic" shawl (the border is quite complicated, so it'll likely take me another three weeks or so to finish) and the "Illegal Triangles" shawlette, which is a KAL project through my LYS. The designer is local and visited us last week. I also got a random urge to knit a hat last night, so I started the BonBon Toque from Tin Can Knits. And as soon as I can get some DK yarn, I'll be making the Jones cardigan for my 13yo son (also from Tin Can Knits - I just bought the e-book with both of those patterns plus 9 others over the weekend). I'm excited and scared of Jones. It's gorgeous but complicated.


----------



## 5th Angel (Jul 16, 2012)

Just finishing up the Chicken Shawl and trying to get the hang of it, on my first pair of socks. Wish me luck.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Angel958 said:


> I'm working on a black sweater for my son. Following a basic mans' sweater pattern. I designed motif myself (clever me!). Here is the front. I am pretty much a novice and learning as I am going along but I love it! No doubt will have to check for advice when doing neckband and sewing in raglan. Never done it! Am also posting a sweater for myself I finished for myself before this. It took me 3 years and once I got my knitting mojo I finished it in a week! Pics below.


Your black sweater is looking great and your purple is just so pretty and looks comfy.

Welcome to KP.


----------



## grammyx10 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful yarn! I am working on 2 prayer shawls for graduation gifts.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Rapunzel42 said:


> Just started my Dad's xmas present. An aran sweater. Using an old Spinnerin pattern, but suddenly changed all the cables to what strikes my fancy LOL this is my usual deal. Never knit it exactly like the pattern if there is anything you can change! LOL


Welcome to KP. You sound like a very creative knitter. I am a follow the pattern closely knitter. Lol


----------



## catlover1960 (May 18, 2012)

puppe5 said:


> Just went to the website. Due to health reasons "Just on more row" closed down. Any order placed after September 2016 will not be filled or charged. Too bad, I am always looking for new sites for yarn. I like the colors of your yarn very much, also interesting pattern. Please post a pic.
> when done.
> I am working on an afghan for one of my grand daughters.


I saw the same thing. Ravelry is still listing her patterns, so that may be an option.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Love the yarn and pattern! I'm going to have to check out the designer.


----------



## mamaseeta1948 (Feb 14, 2017)

Can't wait to see your afghan. I also am working on an afghan where the pattern starts off written and then I have to switch to 'the chart' I have 20 squares to do, each one has cables and whatever the designer thought would keep knitters like me from getting bored. I have 3 squares done. I may finish it by December.????

Penny


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Working on a scrap sock yarn blanket - only 250 more little squares to knit - long term project, a ponocho for me and just finished a pair of socks and a couple of hats for charity.


----------



## JazMech (Feb 18, 2017)

There some really cool stuff people are working on. Mines just a simple scarf but its super soft!


----------



## ljknits (May 22, 2011)

meetoo said:


> i'm knitting baby caps for premature and newborn babies for our local hospital. especially for mothers who come in with nothing.


Like you, I am making preemie hats for Easter in the NICU. The staff asked for bunnies and chicks and ducks for the babies. Here is my chick version, a free pattern by Elaine Fitzpatrick called Cheeping Chick on Ravelry. I am still working to find the best bunny hat with ears I actually like.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

What a wonderful idea! Your angel wings will be lacy and trimmed with silver!


----------



## klematis (Jan 6, 2017)

iam knitting falling leaves jacket, from strikkelisa on ravelry have no picture


----------



## bettyjoe (Sep 27, 2011)

Having spent some time on the phone for a few days, trying to get the biopsy of my thyroid set up, I am crocheting hot pads. Something I don't have to count stitches or look at a pattern. Am also being able to use up some of this cotton yarn I seem to have collected.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Sending you warm wishes for good health!


----------



## AlohaGranny (Feb 11, 2017)

Beautiful yarn. I just finished making sweater dresses for my daughter and granddaughter using it. Yesterday started my very first pair of socks with Plymouth Yarn's Diversity.


----------



## Solliejp (Jun 13, 2014)

I am working on a log cabin blanket and also a cowl ,the cowl is for charity.❤❤❤❤


----------



## gardenlady4012 (Oct 18, 2014)

In order of priority, a Readers Wrap/Prayer Shawl for an ailing friend; need to sew up a completed Weekend Jacket for daughter before our Florida winter is completely gone; and lastly my first lace shawl which will be gifted if worthy and kept for myself if not....
Your work is lovely but I don't envy you working with Unforgettable yarn. Tried it once and will never forget it, for sure!


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

All of you have me so inspired. I just don't have enough hours in the day to make all of these beautiful pieces. Such is life. Enjoy.


----------



## lindamarcella (Dec 14, 2016)

Julianna P said:


> Left over sock yarn sweater


Julianna,

Looking again at the photo of your lovely jacket, what about doing sleeves in a small pattern like at the top of the jacket. For the life of me I can't think of the term I'm looking for but I could see that looking nice as part of your jacket. What the heck is the term for the individual block you are knitting?!


----------



## bettyjoe (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks so much. Had to have half of it removed about 40 years ago for a non malignant growth. SO am trying to keep thinking positively.


----------



## Julianna P (Nov 18, 2013)

lindamarcella said:


> Julianna,
> 
> Looking again at the photo of your lovely jacket, what about doing sleeves in a small pattern like at the top of the jacket. For the life of me I can't think of the term I'm looking for but I could see that looking nice as part of your jacket. What the heck is the term for the individual block you are knitting?!


Mitered Squares

I am going to stick with the stripes. I think it is the best solution and Mom has said she likes the stripes.


----------



## I love lace (Aug 9, 2016)

I have about 16 inches done on GD's Horseshoe afghan for her graduation. I stopped to knit beaded bags for her sisters' birthdays, March 1st and March 16th. I am done with the first and a little over half way done with the 2nd. 

I would, also, like to know how to post pictures.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

would you believe, nothing..(I'm going through withdrawal).. I finished 2 hats on sunday. I started a sleep cap for a neighbor in need but I am using a thrift store mystery yarn, baby blue, very soft, until I knitted it. it got so tight. did ribbing in sz 7 needles, then switch to stockinette in sz 8 needles. ribbing wasn't bad but the stockinette was very, very, tight. I need it to be alittle light and airy. so last night, out it came. put sz 9 tips on the circ and will start again some evening this week. I was thinking of posting a picture of the yarn as I can't identify what it is. alittle smaller diameter than an homespun, but much softer. I am thinking it maybe some type of baby yarn. a fairly large ball only weights 2.9 oz.


----------



## partridgelady (Dec 14, 2014)

WOW that is very pretty, I love the yarns and the diagonal workings.


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

I love looking to see what everyone is working on.

I'm working on two items.

On the left: A baby sweater and hat. The newborn I took care of as a nanny is all grown up and having a baby of her own and this is for her.

On the right: Another MYOB Market bag. My mom saw the one I knit my sister and asked for one.

My new yarn arrived today for a sweater I'm going to surprise a friend with and I can't wait to get started on that, too!


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I have a scarf, a cowl (am waiting for yarn to finish them) and will continue a sleeveless cardigan that I began three years ago.


----------



## messymissy (Oct 26, 2016)

Sorting out my stash. I think I'm fighting a losing battle!


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

JazMech, it may be a "simple scarf" but it's very pretty! I love the colors!

I have a friend who lives near you, I believe. Are you near Craftsbury Commons?


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Knitted beaded lace shawl; knitted scarf & a crocheted scarf.


----------



## Linda NC (Jan 24, 2017)

That is really cool, love using leftover yarn!


----------



## Linda NC (Jan 24, 2017)

I love that, but the lady closed her site due to health reasons. Do you know any site to obtain her patters, they are really nice.


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

I have so enjoyed seeing and reading about all the things people are working on. By the way I also checked the OneMoreRow.com site and saw that it is now closed. The patterns are still featured on Ravelry so I am not sure if you can still get them there or not. Would be worth a try (though I have already purchased a bunch of patterns from her so I hope someone else will try.) 

As for the Unforgetable (Redheart) yarn, I found it a bit difficult to work with at first but finally have gotten used to it and I do like the colors and softness. I am using size 7 needles with very sharp points and maybe that helps. 

Knit on everyone!
Peggy


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Very pretty yarn, and I love the diagonal design, although it can sometimes be quite challenging. I always have about 5 projects going on, and now it's a sweater for my son, a couple of hats for myself, a hat with fun fur yarn for a church member, and finishing up a baby layette set (blankie and sweater completed, working on hat and booties).


----------



## snickerflix (Feb 19, 2017)

I'd love to do this. However, sizing is my nemisis. I crocheted some hats for the two newborns in the family and they're much bigger than their heads. My husband bought me some smaller needle sizes, hopefully that will work as all of our grandchildren are over an hour away and I can't just run over to try them out. How did you get involved with your local hospital?


----------



## snickerflix (Feb 19, 2017)

I just finished my third afghan in a week. The husband sincerely believes this hobby of mine will be his undoing.


----------



## hook and line (Apr 28, 2016)

Knooking a shawl, and trying to complete UFOS.


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

Peggan said:


> Now that I am done with the green monster sweater for my sister I just started on a sweater in a yarn called Unforgetable by Redheart. It is called "Half Moon Bay Sweater" from JustOneMoreRow.com. This will be my third project from patterns from this site, which is run by the designer by herself. She is very nice to deal with and the patterns are all quite different and creative. The one I am working on has a diagonal knit front and back. Just wondering what the rest of you are working on at the moment.
> Peggy


That is beautiful and I love your colors! I am working on a vest using Caron Cotton Tweed knitted version blue/white color. Working armholes on the back now.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Just started on the border section of my Pretty Baslc Shawl, by Janina Kallio. Hope to finish it by tomorrow, but no rush.
The pattern is on Ravelry.


----------



## lindamarcella (Dec 14, 2016)

Julianna P said:


> Mitered Squares
> 
> I am going to stick with the stripes. I think it is the best solution and Mom has said she likes the stripes.


Making the decision is the tough part. Once it's made you can live with it. Good luck.


----------



## nanna caz (Jul 25, 2016)

nankat said:


> JuliannaP...lovely beautiful sock yarn sweater.
> You guys here are so talented.
> 
> I am finishing a potato chip scarf, still. Put is aside to do a few little projects. I really enjoy finishing projects. So just finished a baby sweater and making a rabbit and dress for the baby, too.


Excuse my ignorance... but what is a "a potato chip scarf"? Sounds yummy!


----------



## nanna caz (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm knitting a "Peppa Pig" pullover for my 2 year old granddaughter. Have done the back & 1/2 of 1 sleeve. So haven't started on Peppa yet. Will post a pic when it's completed if it works out.


----------



## Linda NC (Jan 24, 2017)

Thank you, I'll give them a shot.


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

I started Tin Can Knit Heart on my sleeve KAL. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/heart-on-my-sleeve/patterns
Heart On My Sleeve is a book of 8 sweater patterns, sized baby to adult, from 9 different designers. The proceeds are going to the Against Malaria Fund...good cause, great patterns ( knitting Bright Heart for my 4 yr old GD) Completed one sleeve, the Kitcheners stitch needs to be redone, for sure )


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Nothing.....but I am thinking of a sock pattern with an easy short row heel and toe on dpn's. I have just purchased a couple of sets of Nova Platina Sock Sets in 5 and 6 inch, and can't wait to use them.


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

I almost forgot, I should be working on the Hue Shift Afghan, but I wanted to join the Heart on my sleeve KAL, so I put it aside....now I have WIP waiting for me. (I always completed a project before beginning another) Thanks for looking!


----------



## bbk (Mar 23, 2014)

Love it! I'm doing baby sweaters. Seems like every young mom at church is pregnant!


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm working on a crocheted afghan for my dear daughter.


----------



## DeniseLee (Jul 18, 2016)

A prayer shawl using the readers wrap pattern. It's for a lovely 80 year old friend who needs a heart procedure


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

nanna caz said:


> Excuse my ignorance... but what is a "a potato chip scarf"? Sounds yummy!


It's what taught me to knit backwards. The pattern was scrawled on a napkin: Cast on 20, *k8, turn, k8, turn, k6, turn, k6, turn, k4, turn, k4, turn, k20, turn; repeat from* until bored to tears, out of yarn, or long enough. It's short rows in garter stitch, so no need for wrapping or picking up wraps. For a very portable, brainless project, it cannot be beat. Mine is at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/potato-chip-scarf


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

momtat said:


> ... Also I would love to show you all pictures, but I don't know how to upload them to here, any help would be appreciated





I love lace said:


> ... I would, also, like to know how to post pictures.


Very clear directions at: http://www.knittingparadise.com/help/how_to_post_a_picture.jsp


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Julianna P said:


> Mitered Squares
> 
> I am going to stick with the stripes. I think it is the best solution and Mom has said she likes the stripes.


Since it's for her, then that's perfect! :sm24:


----------



## SandyLulay (Jul 31, 2016)

Beautiful!
I am recovering from surgery for a fractured shoulder so cannot knit. 
So crocheting simple scarfs for charity- another six weeks????


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

DeniseLee said:


> A prayer shawl using the readers wrap pattern. It's for a lovely 80 year old friend who needs a heart procedure


What a cheerful shade! So good of you to do that for her. :sm24:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

old-viking-girl said:


> I found a pattern for a shell crochet hat, but it was not clear, so I adjusted it to fit my idea of it. I made a bunch to sell on ebay, and one for myself in variegated blues with a skinny scarf to match so I can tighten the hood on my coat. I'll work on these till I'm fed up or have enough. Then, hopefully, I'll get bitten by another bug. I also have some granny squares I need to finish putting together. These are really nice. They are soft, warm and stretchy, made in Red Heart Super Saver, except for the dark brown which is made from a yarn I bought on Knit Picks.
> :sm02: :sm24:


The pink one reminds me of the stitch my mother used to make me a vest 40+ years ago. Have you a link to that pattern?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

asty said:


> I almost forgot, I should be working on the Hue Shift Afghan, but I wanted to join the Heart on my sleeve KAL, so I put it aside....now I have WIP waiting for me. (I always completed a project before beginning another) Thanks for looking!


Two of the others in our knitting group are absolutely hooked on that pattern!
This one's done at least five and has one in progress: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/search#view=thumbs&page=1&by=avocate&query=hue&sort=completed
This one has seven shown as completed, but I'm pretty sure there's an eighth on her needles: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/search#view=thumbs&query=hue&by=olithia&sort=completed
All that keeps me from joining in their madness is the need to buy yarn and to sew the quarters together. Until such time as I can see clear floorspace in my wool room, I buy no yarn ... well, not new anyway. From second-hand stores doesn't count as buying yarn. Besides, I detest sewing. I prefer my mitered squares entirely joined as made. The miters don't all point in the exact direction, that's OK by me.


----------



## ladybugz777 (Apr 17, 2011)

I bought some lion brand mandala yarn today and started a new shawl for myself. The colors are lemon yellow, aqua, and pastel purple!


----------



## Zhul (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm working on a pattern out of knit picks Illuminated Lines pattern book called the FIA pullover. I enjoyed the pattern so far but very confused by the armscyes instructions.


----------



## nanna caz (Jul 25, 2016)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It's what taught me to knit backwards. The pattern was scrawled on a napkin: Cast on 20, *k8, turn, k8, turn, k6, turn, k6, turn, k4, turn, k4, turn, k20, turn; repeat from* until bored to tears, out of yarn, or long enough. It's short rows in garter stitch, so no need for wrapping or picking up wraps. For a very portable, brainless project, it cannot be beat. Mine is at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/potato-chip-scarf


Thanks Jessica-Jean. You have enlightened me. I've saved the pattern & am dying to try it. Will finish my wip first. 34c today so no need for a scarf just yet. Maybe in another 3 months or more.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

I'm worked on the Welted Coat by Vogue. Very easy and VERY unusual construction, achieved by w&t's, k2tog, p2tog, knit & purl rows. One woman said she had no idea what she was trying to achieve through the whole thing (I agree!!!) but it all works out in the end.

I'm blending a heavy mohair (photo attached) with a bulky dark brown. I upped the needles to sz 13s. Goes very fast! Every single row is written out. I have already noticed that there is going to be interest created when I go to put it together, as different items are numbered the same. There's a schematic, though.

I'm not fond of the sleeve cuff diameter.


----------



## diobsession 2 (Jan 5, 2017)

I not only like the yarn but I like the stitch. Does it have a name?


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

Angel958 said:


> I'm working on a black sweater for my son. Following a basic mans' sweater pattern. I designed motif myself (clever me!). Here is the front. I am pretty much a novice and learning as I am going along but I love it! No doubt will have to check for advice when doing neckband and sewing in raglan. Never done it! Am also posting a sweater for myself I finished for myself before this. It took me 3 years and once I got my knitting mojo I finished it in a week! Pics below.


love that purple top. can you share the pattern?


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

A $5 in Paris sweater which is coming out surprisingly well. Also a Ripples at Dawn afghan from the Red Heart website in the color buff.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

ladybugz777 said:


> I bought some lion brand mandala yarn today and started a new shawl for myself. The colors are lemon yellow, aqua, and pastel purple!


Sounds pretty! Hope you post à pic when you are done.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Stephhy said:


> I'm worked on the Welted Coat by Vogue. Very easy and VERY unusual construction, achieved by w&t's, k2tog, p2tog, knit & purl rows. One woman said she had no idea what she was trying to achieve through the whole thing (I agree!!!) but it all works out in the end.
> 
> I'm blending a heavy mohair (photo attached) with a bulky dark brown. I upped the needles to sz 13s. Goes very fast! Every single row is written out. I have already noticed that there is going to be interest created when I go to put it together, as different items are numbered the same. There's a schematic, though.
> 
> I'm not fond of the sleeve cuff diameter.


Surprisingly, it's a free pattern! 
https://store.vogueknitting.com/p-3292-welted-coat.aspx


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

Lovely colors!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

old-viking-girl said:


> The pattern was basically useless, so I deleted it. It's just one round of each color. There are 6 triple crochet in each shell, skip 2, *1 sc, skip 2, 6 triple crochet in next sc, skip 2*. If you actually want to make the hat, I can give you a little more direction.
> :sm02:


The part that escapes me is along the bottom edge, where it looks as though there are a dozen trebles in one stitch. Or, is that just an optical illusion?


----------



## JoanBundt (May 5, 2011)

I like your wrist warmers. What was your pattern? What weight of yarn did you use? Would you use that weight again?


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

oh, my gosh! That is gorgeous. Love the yarn colors. Wow.

I've finished one almost 6 ft scarf that SIL requested. LB Thick 'n' Quick Gemstone Stripes. Only 30 st wide. But boy, it sure spread out!! When I hung it up, it reminded me of an unmade bed! LOL. Rather floppy. Have a second one just about done with the LB Homespun Gemstone Stripes. After seeing this one, I'm thinking of making the second one as a cross over cowl. It['s only 20 stitches and a bit narrower yarn so should work out okay. Don't think the cross over would work for the Thick 'n' Quick one.

Marge


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I am knitting this pattern. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/herbarium-3


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

old-viking-girl said:


> Ok, I start at the top. When the hat feels long enough, I do 1 round of plain sc, half dbl and dbl to even the edge. Then I turn the work inside out and do a round of sc in back loop only to create a folding line. Then I do 3 rounds of shells. This way, you won't have the back of the shells showing on the fold-up. I finish off with a row of crab stitch. (Sc going from left to right) I hope this is clear enough even if I'm not a pattern writer.
> :sm24:


Clear enough to work from, I believe. Not yet though. Must work on blanket.


----------



## lovedoggie (Apr 23, 2013)

WIP charity Afghan, Knit for Kids. Then I'm switching to basket weaving for a bit. A friend made some very small stained glass tidbits (flowers, stars, leaves, abstracts) that I will weave/attach to the baskets.


----------



## lindamarcella (Dec 14, 2016)

snickerflix said:


> I'd love to do this. However, sizing is my nemisis. I crocheted some hats for the two newborns in the family and they're much bigger than their heads. My husband bought me some smaller needle sizes, hopefully that will work as all of our grandchildren are over an hour away and I can't just run over to try them out. How did you get involved with your local hospital?


Are you able to measure the head and adjust your caston based on inches x sts per inch? It wouldn't matter then what your gauge was OR calculate what the size was supposed to be in the pattern at the gauge given. ie - 7 sts per inch x 9 inches= 63 sts. Your gauge is 6 sts per inch x 9 inches = 56 sts to be cast on at your gauge. You may need to adjust that up or down a little if there is a pattern to have the right pattern repeat.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

vikicooks said:


> Socks-always socks!! I did just ( finally) finish a baby pullover and a simple hat. I also am working on a crocheted granny square baby blanket.


Love those socks and the color just rocks. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Made some unicorns and ponies for an upcoming craft show.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work 

I'm working on the Montego shawl, which now take's about an hour for 2 rounds, so it will take awhile to finish but I am loving the pattern, i'm also working on more socks and a bath cloth


----------



## Jbenn (Jun 28, 2014)

It will be beautiful--really lovely colors!

I am blocking the Lazy Katy shawl I just made. I am finishing up a twiddle muff, and then I will start my Vyner socks, now that I have figured out the pattern.


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans (Mar 11, 2016)

Working on three triangular shawls, one rectangular shawl, cotton dish rags/washcloths, and two scarves


----------



## kazzza (Mar 8, 2013)

christiliz - very cute..

Trying to knit a beanie with Alpaca's / Lama's ~ I might post a picture if I ever get it worked out.


----------



## ijfranklin (Apr 17, 2011)

I am alternating between a sweater for my sister, a prayer shawl for a friend, and an afghan for a niece. I alternate when I tire of one.


----------



## mistymorning2 (May 29, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> I am working on a cowl using Sweet Rolls.....


This is such a lovely colour nice on a cold day which we have had as last while


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

christiliz said:


> Made some unicorns and ponies for an upcoming craft show.


Wow!!! These ponys are so cute!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

christiliz said:


> Made some unicorns and ponies for an upcoming craft show.


Those are darling! I hope they sell well.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Nanamel14 said:


> ... I'm working on the Montego shawl, ...


OMG! That is an amazing pattern! http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/montego


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mrs-garter

If you ever decide to attempt this one I do so recommend putting your glasses on (if you need them) and concentrate and read all of the lines of the pattern.

Yes, I knitted for two hours last night just to have to unknit what I knitted.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

Revan said:


> I am knitting this pattern. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/herbarium-3


Thank you for this-another lovely to add to my favorites!


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

YarnStalker said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mrs-garter
> 
> If you ever decide to attempt this one I do so recommend putting your glasses on (if you need them) and concentrate and read all of the lines of the pattern.
> 
> Yes, I knitted for two hours last night just to have to unknit what I knitted.


This is in my favorites already. Not sure I'll ever get to it, but it's there for 'someday.'


----------



## Oshkosh Oma (Dec 11, 2011)

I am working on a ripple twist afghan using scrap yarn. Just trying to get rid of scraps.


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Julianna P said:


> Left over sock yarn sweater


Julianna, your sweater is coming along Beautiful....I LOVE IT. I am working on a Dreambird shawl and two c2c afghans. I also have a Hexie quilt on the go. Yes I am one of those people who can not just work on one project at a time. I get bored ...


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

christiliz said:


> Made some unicorns and ponies for an upcoming craft show.


Adorable. Good luck at your craft show.


----------



## cmaprez (Feb 17, 2017)

I have a cardigan waiting to be sewed together, just need to sew the sleeves into the armholes and then down the length of the sleeves. I also have a shawl WIP, has about 8 more rows to finish. I'm giving that to a friend who frogged an old sweater for me. I'm also crocheting a lace bedspread which I work on when I get bored. I have another sweater with the pieces all finished that needs to be sewn together, and patterns and yarn for at least 6 more projects! I don't have nearly enough time to knit as I'd like, because I'm still working (groan!)


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

Conchalea said:


> This is in my favorites already. Not sure I'll ever get to it, but it's there for 'someday.'


It's driving me crazy but I'm committed now. Ahahahaha

It's written in a strange way and keeps referring to websites and tutorials to explain what they're trying to say. In some ways this is just about as complicated as trying to follow a lace chart.

I'm supposed to be cleaning the house today before I pack up and head to our vacation home up north. My husband is having his sports friends over on Friday so me and CarLotta Spots the dog are heading up north for a few days. Why I think I need to clean before a bunch of guys come over is beyond me. It's a nice warm day outside and I've got a sweater to knit.

When I come home I'll just have to clean again.

At least when I'm up there I have no distractions other than my dog.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

YarnStalker said:


> ... At least when I'm up there I have no distractions other than my dog.


Sounds ideal! 
Instead of travelling myself, I insisted on _not_ accompanying my husband on his current trip to visit his brother while his brother is visiting his sons who live and work in Dubai. It may be the last time the two brothers see each other, because the local government has decided that visitors from Syria must now pay several thousand dollars medical insurance, instead of the couple of hundred previously required. My husband's family have told him not to come visit them in Syria. So, I'm home alone for a couple of weeks - just me and the cat. So sad. _Not!_ Sleep and eat on my schedule and not be interrupted while I'm actually _doing_ something. Heaven! :sm02:


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Sounds ideal!
> Instead of travelling myself, I insisted on _not_ accompanying my husband on his current trip to visit his brother while his brother is visiting his sons who live and work in Dubai. It may be the last time the two brothers see each other, because the local government has decided that visitors from Syria must now pay several thousand dollars medical insurance, instead of the couple of hundred previously required. My husband's family have told him not to come visit them in Syria. So, I'm home alone for a couple of weeks - just me and the cat. So sad. _Not!_ Sleep and eat on my schedule and not be interrupted while I'm actually _doing_ something. Heaven! :sm02:


Oh yeah!

When I go up north alone my in-laws all think I'm crazy because I'm able to be all by myself. Even now that I quit my job I can be here home alone with the cat and dog all day. I actually went for almost close to 3 weeks without even getting in my truck to drive anywhere. There's enough yarn in this house to keep my knitting for another 10 years or more. I'm bad. Real bad. It's all the internet's fault.


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

Knitting a c2c garter stitch baby afghan, a sweater coat, a adult cardian, a wingspan shawl. But I am still looking for a sweater pattern for my 9 years-old Granddaughter, she is too big for toddler size and too small for small adult sizes. Trying to find one that is in between.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/girls-cardigan-sofia
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/girls-lacy-sweater

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cabled-sweater-and-hat

There are so many on Ravelry. Take a peek


janetj54 said:


> Knitting a c2c garter stitch baby afghan, a sweater coat, a adult cardian, a wingspan shawl. But I am still looking for a sweater pattern for my 9 years-old Granddaughter, she is too big for toddler size and too small for small adult sizes. Trying to find one that is in between.


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

Just started on a Marble Chunky eyelet prayer shawl last night. The yarn is so nice to work with. This one is for me. I mostly knit prayer shawls for our group at Church. 
DotS


----------



## ljknits (May 22, 2011)

snickerflix said:


> I'd love to do this. However, sizing is my nemisis. I crocheted some hats for the two newborns in the family and they're much bigger than their heads. My husband bought me some smaller needle sizes, hopefully that will work as all of our grandchildren are over an hour away and I can't just run over to try them out. How did you get involved with your local hospital?


If you are asking about the preemie hats, I just called the local hospital telephone number and asked to be connected to the Neonatal Unit. There I asked if they accept knitted hats for the babies. That put me in touch with a contact who helped me know what was most appreciated. This particular hospital has numerous hats donated that are made on looms with worsted weight yarn. So I knit with sport or sock yarn on small needles and make more novelty hats. Now the staff asks for particular things. It turns out the parents love taking pictures of their babies with holiday-themed hats. Sports teams are a great hit. I don't know how many Bronco preemie hats I've made over the years. Now they are asking for bunny, chick and duck hats so all the babies can be decked out for Easter.

Long story short, I would suggest you just call and ask to see what they would like. Good luck. Let me know if I can be of any other help. Best regards, Lois (Ljknits)


----------



## trismoo (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm working on a ladies sleeveless shell with a leaf pattern down the middle front an back. I am enjoying working with DK yarn and it is proving to be as nice as i had hoped. Will make the same top in cotton next.
Patricia in Ontario


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Peggan said:


> Now that I am done with the green monster sweater for my sister I just started on a sweater in a yarn called Unforgetable by Redheart. It is called "Half Moon Bay Sweater" from JustOneMoreRow.com. This will be my third project from patterns from this site, which is run by the designer by herself. She is very nice to deal with and the patterns are all quite different and creative. The one I am working on has a diagonal knit front and back. Just wondering what the rest of you are working on at the moment.
> Peggy


Love the yarn you are using, so pretty. your sweater is going to be beautiful.

working on a blanket (for a while) for my grand dog as requested from my son and DIL. 
The rows aren't to wide so been trying to do at least a few rows each day, so I can take it with me when I go to visit. Hoping it will be finished. A friend is sending me a nice piece of flannel (and she even washed and pre-shrunk it for me). Will need help sewing it once finished and pinned.

I am happy with the way it is coming out, I am using a small basket weave pattern, which I had to work out the number of stitches in the pattern to fit the width needed. It is the same color I made a throw for the kids.

It must be the lighting that the bottom color look lighter than the color past the cream, since the colors are the same.

Hoping to be able to finish it in time to talk with me.


----------



## I love lace (Aug 9, 2016)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Very clear directions at: http://www.knittingparadise.com/help/how_to_post_a_picture.jsp


Thank you Jessica Jean.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Linus blanket and fuzzy cowl.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

My ongoing blanket. Three years of sock yarn scraps.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

YarnStalker said:


> My ongoing blanket. Three years of sock yarn scraps.


Looks yummy!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

janetj54 said:


> Knitting a c2c garter stitch baby afghan, a sweater coat, a adult cardian, a wingspan shawl. But I am still looking for a sweater pattern for my 9 years-old Granddaughter, she is too big for toddler size and too small for small adult sizes. Trying to find one that is in between.


If you can get her measurements, you can make it to fit. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/incredible-custom-fit-raglan


----------



## meadow123 (Mar 6, 2012)

After 49 years of marriage,i am working on a divorce.


----------



## nanna caz (Jul 25, 2016)

meadow123 said:


> After 49 years of marriage,i am working on a divorce.


Good one! Can't live with 'em. Can't live without 'em.


----------



## kjanel (Sep 29, 2016)

I am currently making a Green Bay Packer shawl, a winter hat, finishing a large blanket, plus some sewing projects. I wonder how many of you take their knitting with wherever they go. I do a lot of knitting on city buses or in the break room at work before my shift starts or during lunch break. I have a pet that can be kitty glue when I try to knit. It goes like this: I sit down to knit. Cat meows. Cat paws my leg. Cat meows loudly. Cat climbs on my arm. I push cat away. Cat climbs up the other side. I push cat away. Cat takes a flying leap, landing on whatever I am knitting. Then purrs loudly. No amount of the command "Down!" will get cat down unless cat is cuddled at least 20 minutes. Does anyone else have this problem with their pets?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kjanel said:


> I am currently making a Green Bay Packer shawl, a winter hat, finishing a large blanket, plus some sewing projects. I wonder how many of you take their knitting with wherever they go. I do a lot of knitting on city buses or in the break room at work before my shift starts or during lunch break. I have a pet that can be kitty glue when I try to knit. It goes like this: I sit down to knit. Cat meows. Cat paws my leg. Cat meows loudly. Cat climbs on my arm. I push cat away. Cat climbs up the other side. I push cat away. Cat takes a flying leap, landing on whatever I am knitting. Then purrs loudly. No amount of the command "Down!" will get cat down unless cat is cuddled at least 20 minutes. Does anyone else have this problem with their pets?


My knitting doesn't go into the bedroom, my husband's office, the kitchen, or the shower; everywhere else I go, you can be sure I have a minimum of one project with me, usually two or three. More when travelling.

Current cat doesn't like to sleep under project-in-progress, previous ones did. This one wants to loll on the arm of the recliner and gradually slip his back off it onto my left arm. Were he a featherweight, it wouldn't be so bad, but he's a BIG cat and his weight pins my arm into immobility! If the working ball of yarn is bouncing around in whatever bag it's in, he attacks the bag!


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Fingerless mitts, and learning to weave(on a Martha Stewart DIY starter kit.)


----------



## madebycindysdigits (Jan 14, 2017)

Socks. A pair for my daughter and a pair for my husband. Also an owl cocoon for niece's baby that is on the way


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

YarnStalker said:


> It's driving me crazy but I'm committed now. Ahahahaha
> 
> It's written in a strange way and keeps referring to websites and tutorials to explain what they're trying to say. In some ways this is just about as complicated as trying to follow a lace chart.
> 
> ...


Cleaning is over-rated, especially before a group of guys come over! I say leave it & leave early!


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

kjanel said:


> I am currently making a Green Bay Packer shawl, a winter hat, finishing a large blanket, plus some sewing projects. I wonder how many of you take their knitting with wherever they go. I do a lot of knitting on city buses or in the break room at work before my shift starts or during lunch break. I have a pet that can be kitty glue when I try to knit. It goes like this: I sit down to knit. Cat meows. Cat paws my leg. Cat meows loudly. Cat climbs on my arm. I push cat away. Cat climbs up the other side. I push cat away. Cat takes a flying leap, landing on whatever I am knitting. Then purrs loudly. No amount of the command "Down!" will get cat down unless cat is cuddled at least 20 minutes. Does anyone else have this problem with their pets?


My 3 cats have a rotation system worked out & each does something different to distract me from knitting. My oldest one burrows under my knits, the Siamese tries to catch & chew on the yarn, & the youngest brings a variety of toys on strings to me, drops them down behind me & paws at the trapped part until I loosen it & throw for him to chase. Repeat ad nauseum until I get up.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Still working on my lace vest!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Conchalea said:


> My 3 cats have a rotation system worked out & each does something different to distract me from knitting. My oldest one burrows under my knits, the Siamese tries to catch & chew on the yarn, & the youngest brings a variety of toys on strings to me, drops them down behind me & paws at the trapped part until I loosen it & throw for him to chase. Repeat ad nauseum until I get up.


But ... but that's what cats _do_! Right now, mine he seems to believe it his duty to hold down my extended legs and prevent me from pushing the computer in his direction, or he plants himself on the left arm of the chair, naps, and gradually allows his back to slide onto _my_ left arm - very effectively pinning it in place. It's hard to either type or knit with a twenty-pound cat immobilizing one arm!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I am working on a pair of socks and a dog blanket and spinning in between.


----------



## Granny2005 (Feb 20, 2014)

I've been knitting RED things all Feb. 2 hats with matching mittens, 3 dish cloths, 1 matching dish towel, and now another pair of mittens. I will glad when the month is over & I can change colors.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Making a rhuana of my own design. Takes a little longer when you make it up as you go LOL


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> But ... but that's what cats _do_! Right now, mine he seems to believe it his duty to hold down my extended legs and prevent me from pushing the computer in his direction, or he plants himself on the left arm of the chair, naps, and gradually allows his back to slide onto _my_ left arm - very effectively pinning it in place. It's hard to either type or knit with a twenty-pound cat immobilizing one arm!


Love cats!


----------



## kjanel (Sep 29, 2016)

I am working on a pink spring baby blanket, a large afghan in sky blue & dark blue, and a NFL shawl.


----------



## nmclaire (Mar 15, 2013)

Working on a shawl for my daughter. Arthritis in thumbs holding me up.


----------



## cside (Jan 29, 2011)

Working on slippers for Pink Slipper Project. Love the colors of your yarn!


----------



## ezknit (Dec 21, 2016)

wickedangel said:


> Working on a shawlette. Loved the edge of gallatin, but wanted to use this beautiful turquoise color for body. But of a pain using three balls at once, but i think it will be worth it. A very , very wordy dird wants to fly from my lips as I try to post this picture. I am reminded of the only funny episode of Seinfeld I ever saw....SERENITY NOW!!!!!


Didnt see picture.


----------



## ezknit (Dec 21, 2016)

Reminds me of Joseph's coat of many colors. Very pretty.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I wasn't supposed to begin any new projects, but I did: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/excavation


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I wasn't supposed to begin any new projects, but I did: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/excavation


I can't wait to see this finished. :sm24:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ADW55 said:


> I can't wait to see this finished. :sm24:


My darling son (43) requested a lightweight blanket this evening. I showed him the beginnings of this; it's not to his liking. :sm16:


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> My darling son (43) requested a lightweight blanket this evening. I showed him the beginnings of this; it's not to his liking. :sm16:


Men can be a lot like cats, in so many different ways!


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> But ... but that's what cats _do_! Right now, mine he seems to believe it his duty to hold down my extended legs and prevent me from pushing the computer in his direction, or he plants himself on the left arm of the chair, naps, and gradually allows his back to slide onto _my_ left arm - very effectively pinning it in place. It's hard to either type or knit with a twenty-pound cat immobilizing one arm!


I know, & I wouldn't trade any of them. My dog gets in on the act by laying her head on my knee & giving me pitiful puppy eyes until I pause long enough to rub her head.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> My darling son (43) requested a lightweight blanket this evening. I showed him the beginnings of this; it's not to his liking. :sm16:


Well that's his loss, I think it is beautiful. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ADW55 said:


> Well that's his loss, I think it is beautiful. :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you. He'll just have to wait until something I do just happens to fit _his_ esthetic. Or, he can go buy what he likes.


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

Baby Blankets(3), afghans for GD and SIL and GS's(3). I always feel nervous\disoriented without something on the hook. Also have a small grab-and-go bag (potholders) for doctor's appts, etc.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

New project, no photos yet: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/another-stashbuster

I think I'm liking knitting a row or two and then cutting and tying a knot for the self-fringe. No ends to weave in!! :sm17:


----------

